# GFS (Referat) ->Java Programm



## Bastian (30. Okt 2005)

Hallo,
ich muss in der Schule eine GFS (gesonderte Feststellungs von Schülerleistungen) ein Programm mit mehreren Klassen programmieren. Dies habe ich bereits getan, rausgekommen ist ein Programm mit 3 Klassen. Soweit so gut, jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie ich mein Programm vorstellen soll. Vorgaben sind: *erklären, wie man ein Programm mit mehreren Klassen* schreibt, sowie *weiterer wichtige Programmstrukturen* meines Programmes.
Ich habe mir gedacht, ich teile den gedrucken Quelltext, sowie ein UML Diagramm und eine Anforderungsbeschreibung meiner Software in der Klasse aus. (was gehört überhaupt in solch eine Anfordungsbeschreibung hinein?)

Jetzt zu meinen eigentlichen Kernfragen:

-Wie erkläre ich am besten, wie man ein Programm mit mehrern Klassen erstellt

-Hättet ihr Ideen für eine kleine Aufgabe, die ich der Klasse stellen kann? bzw. gibt es klassische Übungsaufgaben um Programmieranfänger an Programme mit mehreren Klassen heranzuführen?

-Habt ihr sonst noch Ideen, wie ich meine GFS gestalten könnte?

Gruß
Bastian


----------



## bygones (30. Okt 2005)

was mir spontan zu mehreren Klasse einfällt ist 

1. Logik (welche Klassen braucht man, wie sind die Klassen strukturiert und welche Aufgaben haben einzelne Klassen)
2: kommunikation (wie verhalten sich die Klassen, wie stehen sie zueinander, ist die ein abhänig von einer anderen, assoziationen usw).

Aufgabe: Schule. Es gibt Klassen, Lehrer, Schüler, Unterrichtsfächer usw. (je nach dem wieviel ihr wisst bzw. wie groß das ganze sein soll)


----------



## MPW (30. Okt 2005)

Was genau macht denn das Programm?


----------



## Bastian (30. Okt 2005)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was genau macht denn das Programm?



es verschlüsselt texte mit exklusiv-oder. (leute, jetzt nicht motzen, ich weiß, dass es nicht sicher is, es soll ja auch nur ein demo-programm für die schule sein....)


----------



## MPW (31. Okt 2005)

Also ich würde evtl. einfach darstellen, warum
 - man Klasseneinteilungen macht und dann..
 - warum du genau die Klasseneinteilung gemacht hast, die du gemacht hast, da kann man das genau verfolgen/nachfollziehen.


----------

